# ESET NOD32 Firewall HELP!



## numb123 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I am using ESET Smart Secruity 3.0.672.0 and am very very pleased =). But the one problem I have is that the Personal Firewall automatically blocks my VNC software (TightVNC). I go into ESET Smart Security/Personal Firewall/right click on WinVNC and can temporarily allow access to the VNC software. But, how can I make it automatically allow access to my VNC software everytime I turn on my computer? Like how can I disable my firewall for JUST this app?

Thanks in advance guys....btw these are the options I get once I right click WinVNC if this helps at all:

http://i37.tinypic.com/f0118y.jpg


----------



## Larecjv (Oct 25, 2008)

Go to setup, toggle advanced mode. Then select Personal Firewall and press "Switch to Interactive filtering mode" there you can setup the rules for your programs.


----------

